# Best Place To Buy Stock Plastisol Transfers ?



## NTT

Post A List Of Stock Plastisol Transfers Websites ?


----------



## NTT

If you got some add to the list

Heat Transfers, Wholesale heat transfers, Heat Transfer Presses, Blank T-shirts Wholesale, Thousands of Stock Heat Transfers , Heat Transfer Machines at Wholesale pricing.


----------



## NTT

ctees said:


> I have transfers if your interested.
> [email protected]


what do you have and how much


----------



## proworldlinda

We are the largest distributor in the USA


----------



## wormil

Many places that sell stock transfers are on the list.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## proworlded

Rick. That list is for custom transfers. The poster is requesting stock transfers.


----------



## wormil

proworlded said:


> Rick. That list is for custom transfers. The poster is requesting stock transfers.


True, but glancing at the list I count seven companies that sell stock transfers. I'll try to make time and add a checkbox whether the company sells stock transfers.


----------

